# 10 gallon betta tankmates



## Oscar1067118 (Jul 30, 2012)

So I upgraded my 2.5 gallon to a 10 gallon. All I did was return the 2.5 to petsmart and get 10 gallon, it was the same price. Am already getting heater and filter but what fish could I put with my betta. And I dont want snails,frogs, maybe shrimp. And I want the fish to be pretty. So whats a good combo for a ten gallon including or not including shrimp. And remember I want the fish to be pretty. All your help would be wonderful.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

is this a male or female that u will have in the 10 gallon with tank mates?if its the male in ur avatar.then i would rule out a betta sorority 

i just cycled my tank and will confirm tomorow its completed..i have 4 rosy red minnows(fat head minnows) which are feeder fish at a LPS..cheap,but rosy reds are actually beautiful fish despite what they are used for..theres not much on the web about them.though there are fish.and as the name states.they are rosy red in color.

though they can be mixed with the fatheads which are grayish.and look great together also...im not sure what else can be as i havent had any thing else with them..the thing is u got to watch for is bright colors,and large fins.anything that resembles a betta.or the betta will attack it..and possibly kill it.

here is a website that has a list of fish u can try combinations.it ask for ur tank size and filter.i would first choose betta and then go along with it.it will also tell u if ur tank and bioload can handle the fish or not and give some tips.when i did mine for the rosy reds and the betta.it said i needed atleast 5 rosy reds.and then my betta.

i could still add like 1 or 2 more rosy reds if i wanted.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=F&AqLengthUnit=inch

hope i helped or gave some kinda choice.hopefully others will also post what they have now and tried and can give more tips


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

As prodrumernate said, Rosy red minnows are only .16 cents per fish at my local Petsmart but im not sure how good they do with bettas and in a 10 gallon. Good tank mates are White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Shrimp, Snails, maybe an ADF (African Dwarf Frog)


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

its hard to find out much info on rosy reds since they are just feeder fish.in about a day or so ill add my male betta.i just need to confirm my tank is fully cycled.icne not much info is out there about rosy reds and being tank mates.i may do my own little "studies" and be able to give out more info about it so others can enjoy them as well 

mattoboy is rite about tank mates.the white cloud minnows.add color.and are great.i wanted to get some.but didnt want to pay the amount at that time so i didnt get any,.oh neon tetras are good betta mates.and they do add great color.


----------

